# Republicans are mature



## departuresong (Feb 26, 2010)

> Jim Bunning, a Republican from Kentucky, is single-handedly blocking Senate action needed to prevent an estimated 1.2 million American workers from prematurely losing their unemployment benefits next month.
> 
> As Democratic senators asked again and again for unanimous consent for a vote on a 30-day extension Thursday night, Bunning refused to go along.
> 
> And when Sen. Jeff Merkley (D-Ore.) begged him to drop his objection, [...] Bunning replied: "Tough shit."


(Full article)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 26, 2010)

> Bunning says he doesn't oppose extending benefits -- he just doesn't want the money that's required added to the deficit. He proposes paying for the 30-day extension with stimulus funds.* The Senate's GOP leadership did not support him in his objections.*


Title correction:

_Republican is_ mature.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 27, 2010)

He's a douche, but you can't deny that it's kind of badass.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 27, 2010)

It's an asshole thing to do, but it's not like he can't.


----------

